# North German Countryside (2) - sky impressions (Photo 4 added as original)



## LaFoto (Jun 3, 2007)

1.





Early one morning (October 2005)

2.




Clouds in May

3.




Clouds in May, too, same point of view, I only turned by 180 degrees (!)
(Both taken in May of 2005)

4.




Another early morning impression (last year in July)

5.




Sunset with night fog on the fields

6.




Golden rays sunset

7.




On the river

As you can see, for most part the countryside is totally flat where I live, and the hint of hills of the first set of pics (the viewcard collages) is an exception!

More to come, this is not all as yet, I sorted out 18 photos all in all.


----------



## Alex_B (Jun 3, 2007)

hmm for some reason I really like the mood in 3 .. it seems a bit tilted, but still it is the image which stands ot for me mood-wise.

7. is a classic in terms of colours


----------



## Tyson (Jun 3, 2007)

Very nice, I am off to the next one.


----------



## Pix-Chix (Jun 3, 2007)

love the colors in #2.


----------



## midget patrol (Jun 3, 2007)

LaFoto, these are incredible! I'm in awe at the beauty and the depth captured in every single one. Absolutely amazing.


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 3, 2007)

Well, thank you! 
Some where taken before my 350D time, so it was my little "point and shoot" (the Powershot, which, of course, can be used more manually than just pointing and shooting) that took a good many of these.


----------



## danir (Jun 3, 2007)

Wow. I really like all of these. The light in 1, and the fog in 4 and 5 are great.

Dani.


----------



## RKW3 (Jun 3, 2007)

Yes, amazing picures.

Way to go!


----------



## cherrymoose (Jun 3, 2007)

These are breath taking. I can't choose a favorite--- each and every one of them is beautiful in a different way. Brilliant job! (Although I'm not the biggest fan of the effect in #4.)


----------



## Mohain (Jun 3, 2007)

Very nice LaFoto, especially the first 3. I really love No. 1, great shot! No. 4 could do with a re-process to get rid of the halo, it's a great shot but I think the halo spoils it.


----------



## Tangerini (Jun 3, 2007)

These are gorgeous LaFoto!  I can not choose a favorite


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 4, 2007)

Thanks all. I don't even show them in the size (and frame attached, plus sig) that I would normally show the photos that I consider good, but smaller and just "tossed out", and yet they receive all this feedback when others of mine don't ... this amazes me!

Well, anyhow. 
The "effect" in Photo 4 ... it is "doctored" a little, of course.
But the morning was foggy, too. So some of "the effect" is actual fog.

For those who want to see the all undoctored - only reduced to websize - original of Photo 4 and maybe have a better go at it than I did, here you are (YES: this is an invitation to edit my photo!!! For a change, and only for now):






If you need the original size photo for your pp-work, PM me and I shall mail it to you, ok?
Sorry to tell that at the time I still did not shoot RAW - I have only started doing that this year in January... and this photo was taken on 22 July of last year...


----------



## cherrymoose (Jun 4, 2007)

I think the original of number 4 is fantastic how it is, without the not-so-pleasing (to my eyes) edit.


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 4, 2007)

And you would not think the sky is a bit "pale" ale: ??? Maybe.
For that is what I thought it was when I edited last year... is it NOT?


----------



## ultranano (Jun 4, 2007)

Awesome Photos!!!
Compliments! My favorites are 2,5 and 7

cheers, 
UltraNano


----------



## Deadeye008 (Jun 4, 2007)

Very nice. I love the bright yellow and blue combo in #2.


----------



## JTHphoto (Jun 5, 2007)

very nice corinna, some wonderful shots here, i especially like 2 & 7...  great colors!


----------



## Tangerini (Jun 5, 2007)

I also like the original #4 to the edited version.

And I can't help but compare your landscape to that of Kansas here in the states (though this could be due to three days of driving through it recently...)


----------



## NJMAN (Jun 5, 2007)

Just BEAUTIFUL photos LaFoto!  #4, #5, #6, and #7 are my favorites. :thumbup: 

Great job.

NJ


----------



## ClarkKent (Jun 5, 2007)

Stunning work.  I am envious.  I think me and SpaceNut are going to hit the lottery soon and come visit!


----------



## hamburger (Jun 16, 2007)

I didn't know the surroundings of L'brück had it in them! ;-)

Beeeyouuuuuutiful shots!


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 17, 2007)

Hey, thanks! 
And c'mon, hamburger, you KNOW the surroundings of L'brück! You have photographed catkins in them yourself!  Or carts in the mire or so   .


----------



## abraxas (Jun 17, 2007)

Wow- I really like 2, 5 and 7.  I'm not real sure about the reflection in 7, but the colors are excellent!


----------



## surfingfireman (Jun 17, 2007)

I like #2 the best, blue and yellow combinations always work,  and yeah, the PS evidence in #4 kind of jumps out me and detracts from the image.


----------



## KenCo (Jun 17, 2007)

A great set of shots LaFoto, I agree about the halo around the trees on 4.....it's a shame as I think it's a cracking shot.


LaFoto said:


> YES: this is an invitation to edit my photo!!! For a change, and only for now


So I hope you really don't mind me having a go...bearing in mind I wasn't there.







There is still a little halo on the distant trees but i'll put this down to working on the smaller version. I went a little on the darker side as I thought it suited it but it could be lighter if you wished.
Ken.


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 17, 2007)

This is nice, much MUCH better than my first, one and only edit (which, I must admit, was pretty ... erm ... bad), if you want to get the bigger file, you can PM me...

I doubt the sun was still red or orange that high up, though I still care to believe there was more of a "sunrise" feeling in that photo - but true fact was it wasn't there, and instead of lifting with the rising sun, on that morning the fog only became denser and denser, so it was quite grey and flat, for the eyes, too... So maybe my adding so much red into my humble edition was wishful thinking .


----------



## THORHAMMER (Jun 17, 2007)

I like all of these, 

2 & 5 have to be my favorites , but they are all very good !!!!

so many wonderful colors and good composition also. !!


----------

